
Learning to Learn: Develop Skills to Master Anything - esaprogramacion
https://blog.travisbumgarner.com/post/learning-to-learn/
======
turingspiritfly
so in summary:

1\. get something started

2\. surround yourself with a good community

3\. pace yourself

4\. be realistic

